# How long does it take a book to index?



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I have now had to delete one book twice because it was un-indexed and draining the battery, _tout de suite_.

How long should I give a book before I know it is stuck? The book that I am talking about in this case is 7240 locations.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A single book really ought not take more than a few minutes.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> A single book really ought not take more than a few minutes.


Uh oh. I've just posted in the screensaver hack thread because this was not happening before I installed the hack. I charged it last night and it is already down a fifth with very little usage.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Unlikely that the hack caused your problem. Perhaps there is a problem with the book file. Is it from Amazon?


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Unlikely that the hack caused your problem. Perhaps there is a problem with the book file. Is it from Amazon?


Yes. this one:



but it is also not indexing my daily subscription to NYT and it used to.

... and I just realized: shouldn't this thread be moved to troubleshooting? I guess I'm still a noob.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried rebooting the Kindle since the problem occurred? If not, I suggest removing the non-indexing files, restarting the Kindle, and downloading the files again.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Have you tried rebooting the Kindle since the problem occurred? If not, I suggest removing the non-indexing files, restarting the Kindle, and downloading the files again.


That worked! Thanks. The third time I was able to d/l the newspaper and the book and they indexed immediately.


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

If you know it's a biggish book it's probably worth while having it charging while its indexing.


----------

